# Nintendo Switch firmware update 14.1.1 released



## ChuckieFailure (Apr 19, 2022)

Yeah they know the community knows about the Gameboy/Gameboy Advance emulator.....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 19, 2022)

oh boy more fucking stability.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Nintendo really just added "groups" and then went back to their old shit. Nintendo is this far into the Switch's lifespan and it's still nowhere near the level of basic features the 3DS has. No themes, shit emulation with DRM, and just many of the cool things the 3DS had. Each update to the Switch just feels like more disappointment from the Big N.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> shit emulation with DRM


to be fair that's not any change from the norm, the original virtual console was still shit emulation with DRM, just different DRM


The Catboy said:


> No themes


it has themes! black theme and white theme!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2022)

The emulation for Snes is superior in terms of accuracy compared to the garbage Snes emulation on Wii U, but the game selection is shit compared to the other consoles. There is ZERO defending it.


----------



## plasma (Apr 19, 2022)

Nintendo more than likely cannot make a theme system, given how the 3DS was massively vulnerable to them. 
I genuinely think it comes down to their ability to make one that isnt riddled with exploits.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> There is ZERO defending it.





the_randomizer said:


> The emulation for Snes is superior in terms of accuracy compared to the garbage Snes emulation on Wii U


does not compute


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2022)

Serious comment or stability joke? Hmm, what to do?

Hopefully that stability will make my switch stand up on table top mode properly. 

(This is both a serious comment and a stability joke)


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 19, 2022)

This update is so stable that my Switch in docked mode doesn’t tip over on a level surface anymore.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo really just added "groups" and then went back to their old shit. Nintendo is this far into the Switch's lifespan and it's still nowhere near the level of basic features the 3DS has. No themes, shit emulation with DRM, and just many of the cool things the 3DS had. Each update to the Switch just feels like more disappointment from the Big N.


They're waiting for the Switch V2 to introduce a Mario and Zelda theme. Then we'll have to wait until the V3 Switch (codenamed Switchblade cuz they're edgy in the future) to get better emulation.


----------



## sley (Apr 19, 2022)

I can confirm that my user experience has enhanced.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 19, 2022)

I can't wait for my "dog" accidentally updated my Switch garbage.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Hopefully that stability will make my switch stand up on table top mode properly.


still rockin' the original model with its flimsy lil hinge I see


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Apr 19, 2022)

I tried to update but accidentally installed 0.8.5 and now my oled doesn't boot in to hekate. What do?


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 19, 2022)

all ready? dang nintendo with them updates.


----------



## nWo (Apr 19, 2022)

That feeling, yet again.


----------



## mrdude (Apr 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I can't wait for my "dog" accidentally updated my Switch garbage.


My friends cousin's big brothers, sister's dog accidentally pressed a button with it's nose - now the switch is updated, how can I fix it?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

Updated.


----------



## Joom (Apr 19, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo really just added "groups" and then went back to their old shit. Nintendo is this far into the Switch's lifespan and it's still nowhere near the level of basic features the 3DS has. No themes, shit emulation with DRM, and just many of the cool things the 3DS had. Each update to the Switch just feels like more disappointment from the Big N.


Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


----------



## Valwinz (Apr 19, 2022)

ChuckieFailure said:


> Yeah they know the community knows about the Gameboy/Gameboy Advance emulator.....


what


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> does not compute



Okay and?


----------



## impeeza (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


I did, so many what I do homebrew to install new themes. now I have a "Wii" look theme


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


frankly I couldn't bear to start playing a video game if I don't see an anime girl on my switch menu


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> it has themes! black theme and white theme!!


It's supposedly kept simple and tiny by design.
Switch OS UI Session: in cutting player's wait time as much as possible, Switch's home menu design resources have less than 200KB. amazing. https://t.co/gnINFXnFPp— Takashi Mochizuki (@6d6f636869) August 22, 2018


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> It's supposedly kept simple and tiny by design.
> https://twitter.com/6d6f636869/status/1032276091279302656


Don't tell anyone else but I actually kinda like it that way. Honestly, most things people complain about don't feel like things they actually miss, just things they can bitch about Nintendo for.

That said, though, aren't themes literally already possible through homebrew? Do they actually affect system performance all that much?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


I care and apparently enough people cared to make themes for the Switch. As for the lacking features, I care because it’s ridiculous that the Switch feels like a downgrade from the 3DS and Wii U in the terms of features. Which again, seems like enough people care because we have an entire community built around hacking the Switch.


----------



## 1B51004 (Apr 19, 2022)

good. I litterarly just updated the CFW firmware and was hoping I wasnt gonna have to do it for at least a couple of days


----------



## NakedFaerie (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


More than you think.
Many times ive had it docked and on the home screen till it goes to sleep.
A theme and proper folders are needed.
Not stupid 20 button presses to find groups. Proper folders directly on the homescreen.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

NakedFaerie said:


> Not stupid 20 button presses to find groups. Proper folders directly on the homescreen.


Gotta use those speedrun strats: 
- boot up switch and enter the Home Menu
- press left
- press A
- press L

You have now optimized those 20 presses into 3. Congrats! 
Use that well-earned time to stare at your groups until your Switch goes to sleep, I guess.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Updated.


And all is good?


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 19, 2022)

Should I wait for new Atmosphere or I let my cousin's neighbour son to update accidentally?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


The complaints are valid precisely because themes are such a simple, basic feature to be missing.  One of several.  That _might_ be acceptable if Nintendo was positioning themselves as a budget brand, but instead we get the "Switch tax" on both hardware and software because Nintendo views themselves more like Apple.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Gotta use those speedrun strats:
> - boot up switch and enter the Home Menu
> - press left
> - press A
> ...



Wow, and I thought I was condescending, but you take the cake. Congrats.


----------



## Zajumino (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Don't tell anyone else but I actually kinda like it that way. Honestly, most things people complain about don't feel like things they actually miss, just things they can bitch about Nintendo for.
> 
> That said, though, aren't themes literally already possible through homebrew? Do they actually affect system performance all that much?


Not having themes extends battery life by a few seconds, I think.


----------



## jigoku99 (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Gotta use those speedrun strats:
> - boot up switch and enter the Home Menu
> - press left
> - press A
> ...


you can also use the touchscreen to sweep to the folders


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 19, 2022)

Stability updates.......
Yet it still struggles to play its games smoothly.
Does nothing to prevent exploits.
Still lacks the some of the very basic features, such as been able to turn your current WiFi connection on/off rather than having to delete the connection and add it everytime.


----------



## Guacaholey (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> to be fair that's not any change from the norm, the original virtual console was still shit emulation with DRM, just different


This is way worse. How the hell do they get glitches and input lag in games that already worked fine on Wii?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> And all is good?


I should've mentioned that I'm not using an exploited system.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

jigoku99 said:


> you can also use the touchscreen to sweep to the folders


that's, of course, assuming most people complaining on GBAtemp would ever take their Switch out of the dock and go outside


Zajumino said:


> Not having themes extends battery life by a few seconds, I think.


must be necessary considering the system's pretty mediocre battery life


Guacaholey said:


> This is way worse. How the hell do they get glitches and input lag in games that already worked fine on Wii?


You talking about the N64 stuff? Because that has been improved a good bit compared to launch. 95% of the issues widely reported on have since been fixed, it's by no means perfect but it isn't a bad emulator. 
The other systems, though, are far better than the Wii's.


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 19, 2022)

I can bitch about stability but the switch is a pretty stable gaming platform, I’m glad n has the attention to keep it that way. Though themes would be nice..


----------



## urherenow (Apr 19, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Still lacks the some of the very basic features, such as been able to turn your current WiFi connection on/off rather than having to delete the connection and add it everytime.


Ummm... what the hell are you talking about? You've been able to turn off wifi from day 1. Put it in airplane mode, and you can individually turn on blutetooth and nfc if you want, while wifi remains off.


----------



## Halbour (Apr 19, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Serious comment or stability joke? Hmm, what to do?
> 
> Hopefully that stability will make my switch stand up on table top mode properly.
> 
> (This is both a serious comment and a stability joke)


I was actually thinking about that too. i think we shouldn't leave any comments.



zxr750j said:


> I can bitch about stability but the switch is a pretty stable gaming platform, I’m glad n has the attention to keep it that way. Though themes would be nice..


exactly what i think!... i just leaved a comment there.


----------



## banjojohn (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


Exactly. I have never underastood why it matters AT ALL. Launch a game and get going...


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 19, 2022)

I know they're trying to avoid potential entry points but like...they just kinda give up on the things they'd say they'd do? i guess with the wii u loading taking forever and them getting rightly smacked around for it, they're a little gun-shy to add any features?



Guacaholey said:


> This is way worse. How the hell do they get glitches and input lag in games that already worked fine on Wii?


they tweaked the emulator for each particular game. for the switch they tried a more "one for all" approach. they fixed a few things, but it still has a ways to go.



CeeDee said:


> that's, of course, assuming most people complaining on GBAtemp would ever take their Switch out of the dock and go outside
> 
> must be necessary considering the system's pretty mediocre battery life
> 
> ...


95% sounds like a number you feel, rather than a number based on anything tangible. they fixed a few of the more glaring graphical issues, and the lag is slightly better, but it's still incredibly laggy. I'd say it's closer to playable than it was before, but it's still not really the n64 experience. even when compared to the wii u, the lag is still pretty bad.


----------



## gaga941021 (Apr 19, 2022)

ChuckieFailure said:


> Yeah they know the community knows about the Gameboy/Gameboy Advance emulator.....


And?


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 19, 2022)

After 15 + years, people still thinking stability jokes are funny is far worse than the actual update notes themselves.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 19, 2022)

So stable there could be more leaks to find to trigger more stability...... Goodjob Nintendo


----------



## tommasi (Apr 19, 2022)

More updates to slow down the system, so people jumps on Switch 2 right away!


----------



## ChoChoCup (Apr 19, 2022)

This is  interesting.... NOT


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 19, 2022)

Waiting for someone in my house to accidentally update my switch.....again. Really though, this has happened a couple of times. I now have a password set. Face recognition when, though?


----------



## digipimp75 (Apr 19, 2022)

bUT mUH thEMeZ


----------



## Brawl345 (Apr 19, 2022)

These threads are like an old people's home, always the same posts.

More relevant question: Are sigpatches still working? I guess they should but I want to be sure.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2022)

Brawl345 said:


> These threads are like an old people's home, always the same posts.
> 
> More relevant question: Are sigpatches still working? I guess they should but I want to be sure.


Well, Nintendo's patches are always the same thing. Except every other Friday is Canasta night.


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 19, 2022)

Is AMS working or need an update?


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 19, 2022)

Joom said:


> Who cares...? Like, seriously, how much time do you spend staring at the home screen lamenting over the lack of superficial features like themes?


i disliked the garbage you just said shame


----------



## magico29 (Apr 19, 2022)

Updatendo waste no time.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 19, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> Still lacks the some of the very basic features, such as been able to turn your current WiFi connection on/off rather than having to delete the connection and add it everytime.


>Hold press Home
>Airplane mode: On

People like to complain but can't take a look to the settings menu.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

dysphoria said:


> >Hold press Home
> >Airplane mode: On
> 
> People like to complain but can't take a look to the settings menu.


I thought airplane mode didn't work while docked.


----------



## Krazyeye (Apr 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I thought airplane mode didn't work while docked.


When you are in portable mode, put your switch to Airplane mode then dock it.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I thought airplane mode didn't work while docked.


You take off the console from the dock, activate airplane mode, and put it back to the dock. Even if you want to use bluetooth or other features, you can go to the settings and select what things you want to still be activated.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 19, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Don't tell anyone else but I actually kinda like it that way. Honestly, most things people complain about don't feel like things they actually miss, just things they can bitch about Nintendo for.


I tend to agree and am finding flashy, bloated GUIs and themes with pretty much anything to be rather gauche, dated, and generally just unnecessary anymore.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 19, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I tend to agree and am finding flashy, bloated GUIs and themes with pretty much anything to be rather gauche, dated, and generally just unnecessary anymore.


I think themes add a more personalized touch, which is what a lot of people want.  folders as well, since the group thing is too many button presses.  it should be quick and simple.  anyway, I wish the switch or Nintendo would actually offer an achievement system.  I didn't really care about trophies or achievements before, but I think it's a good way to gauge your completeness of a game.  since I didn't play any games really with the ps3 and ps4 era, I have a lot of catching up to do.  I only need 5 achievements in tales of arise, which I plan to get soon.  then, I'll start on dragon quest xi on the switch, since I bought it on there.


----------



## Archolm (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't care for themes but simple folder support? How can anyone in their right mind defend these billion-dollar companies for not adding basic features is what I don't get.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 19, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I tend to agree and am finding flashy, bloated GUIs and themes with pretty much anything to be rather gauche, dated, and generally just unnecessary anymore.


every so often I see fan mockups of a "Switch menu redesign" and they all look like shit, I actually really like the simplicity of the system and its menu personally


osaka35 said:


> I know they're trying to avoid potential entry points but like...they just kinda give up on the things they'd say they'd do? i guess with the wii u loading taking forever and them getting rightly smacked around for it, they're a little gun-shy to add any features?


Things they said they'd do? I don't remember them ever announcing features they haven't added yet,



osaka35 said:


> they tweaked the emulator for each particular game. for the switch they tried a more "one for all" approach. they fixed a few things, but it still has a ways to go.
> 
> 
> 95% sounds like a number you feel, rather than a number based on anything tangible. they fixed a few of the more glaring graphical issues, and the lag is slightly better, but it's still incredibly laggy. I'd say it's closer to playable than it was before, but it's still not really the n64 experience. even when compared to the wii u, the lag is still pretty bad.


Yeah it's by no means perfect, and 95% is just a made-up number I pulled out of my ass. I do think it's improving, though, and I think it's important to recognize that a lot of the most glaring issues that people originally pointed out have since been fixed, instead of acting like it's just as bad as it was at launch.

Might be totally subjective, but I don't think I've noticed any lag. Not to say it isn't there, it just hasn't been a noticeable issue to me. Probably not perfect, and probably not 'the N64 experience' but frankly, with how hard the system is to emulate, you're not getting the N64 experience on anything but real hardware.


----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Apr 19, 2022)

send nudes was added to the blocked word list


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Apr 19, 2022)

Stop fighting, Nintendo....

Stop....


----------



## impeeza (Apr 19, 2022)

Can confirm, the Sigpatches for 14.1.0 are exactly the same for 14.1.1, Hekate and Atmosphére works fine, and everything, including installing using DBI and running games works like a charm.

even the bootlogos and Themes patches are the same.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Don't tell anyone else but I actually kinda like it that way. Honestly, most things people complain about don't feel like things they actually miss, just things they can bitch about Nintendo for.
> 
> That said, though, aren't themes literally already possible through homebrew? Do they actually affect system performance all that much?


not me, i genuinely loved themes, and was heartbroken finding out the switch only got a measly 2


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think themes add a more personalized touch, which is what a lot of people want.  folders as well, since the group thing is too many button presses.  it should be quick and simple.  anyway, I wish the switch or Nintendo would actually offer an achievement system.  I didn't really care about trophies or achievements before, but I think it's a good way to gauge your completeness of a game.  since I didn't play any games really with the ps3 and ps4 era, I have a lot of catching up to do.  I only need 5 achievements in tales of arise, which I plan to get soon.  then, I'll start on dragon quest xi on the switch, since I bought it on there.


this, while unnecessary, wii u and 3ds menus are FAR better then what we have now, from not only a style standpoint, but also for functionality.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

Archolm said:


> I don't care for themes but simple folder support? How can anyone in their right mind defend these billion-dollar companies for not adding basic features is what I don't get.


fucking this, groups are shit, yes at least we have a way to sort games, but come on, is it really that hard to just make it so we can have folders on the homescreen


----------



## binkinator (Apr 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Can confirm, the Sigpatches for 14.1.0 are exactly the same for 14.1.1, Hekate and Atmosphére works fine, and everything, including installing using DBI and running games works like a charm.
> 
> even the bootlogos and Themes patches are the same.



great!  wasn’t looking forward to another round of _let’s see what’s broken now!_


----------



## TomSwitch (Apr 20, 2022)

This is very good news. This means new version of Atmosphere soon. I am excited, how about you?

Actually also means Nintendo probably screw up something. The more reason not to update to latest HOS too soon.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 20, 2022)

SexiestManAlive said:


> fucking this, groups are shit, yes at least we have a way to sort games, but come on, is it really that hard to just make it so we can have folders on the homescreen


It's almost certainly by design. The groups _are_ functionally equal to folders, they're just in a submenu (as inconvenient as that may be to some)
Considering the menu is a list of last-played games and not a sortable menu like older consoles, I think putting folders onto it would probably necessitate a complete design overhaul, which they don't want to do for a variety of reasons (most importantly performance)


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> It's almost certainly by design. The groups _are_ functionally equal to folders, they're just in a submenu (as inconvenient as that may be to some)
> Considering the menu is a list of last-played games and not a sortable menu like older consoles, I think putting folders onto it would probably necessitate a complete design overhaul, which they don't want to do for a variety of reasons (most importantly performance)


if homebrew can do it, they can do it as well, there's ulaunch which basically replaces the whole ui with a custom one, and allows for folders, and the way they did it was pretty good, Nintendo wouldn't need to completely change the ui in order to add it in. The performance impact of it wouldn't be THAT big to warrant not doing it at all.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 20, 2022)

SexiestManAlive said:


> if homebrew can do it, they can do it as well, there's ulaunch which basically replaces the whole ui with a custom one, and allows for folders, and the way they did it was pretty good, Nintendo wouldn't need to completely change the ui in order to add it in. The performance impact of it wouldn't be THAT big to warrant not doing it at all.


sure, but why would they add them when groups are functionally identical? the only real difference is that you have to press a couple extra buttons to get to them


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> sure, but why would they add them when groups are functionally identical? the only real difference is that you have to press a couple extra buttons to get to them


because they'll be on the homescreen instead of in the all apps menu, meaning  you can get to them instantly upon launching the system.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 20, 2022)

SexiestManAlive said:


> because they'll be on the homescreen instead of in the all apps menu, meaning  you can get to them instantly upon launching the system.


Oh god, not a mild inconvenience! Those three extra buttons to push will be the death of me.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 20, 2022)

CeeDee said:


> Oh god, not a mild inconvenience! Those three extra buttons to push will be the death of me.


you asked me why they should add them, if you don't like my answer simply don't reply, no need to be a dick about it. I simply believe folders would be better.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 20, 2022)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> Stop fighting, Nintendo....
> 
> Stop....


Guessing you didn't read the thread because this update doesn't fix anything


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 20, 2022)

SexiestManAlive said:


> you asked me why they should add them, if you don't like my answer simply don't reply, no need to be a dick about it. I simply believe folders would be better.


Yeah that's fair, sorry if I came across as particularly dickish. 
I totally get why they'd be preferable on the main menu, but I dunno, I kinda like groups where they are personally. I've gotten used to entering the "All Games" menu though, it's nearly muscle memory at this point.


----------



## Delerious (Apr 21, 2022)

Spokesperson:
Here at Nintendo, we believe in adding loads of new, meaningful features stability to our systems!


----------



## Daedalus_ (Apr 26, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> The emulation for Snes is superior in terms of accuracy compared to the garbage Snes emulation on Wii U, but the game selection is shit compared to the other consoles. There is ZERO defending it.


I deadass only played Starfox and Starfox 2 on the switch, the other games I just had no interest in lmao.


----------



## FirM (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey there! Experiencing a huge issue with Tinfoil since updating to OFW 14.1.1.

Everything worked fine before. On a fresh boot into atmos, games will work just fine on my SD card. I'll launch Tinfoil, no problems.

I'll go to install an NSP, and no matter which one, it'll get to 100% and then throw an error saying "Failed to commit to content records".

This will create a spinning black icon for the "installed" game. I can remove this by going into the Switch data management settings, and then try twice to delete the software (the first try will throw an error).

However, all the games on the SD card are now unplayable, and will throw the generic "unable to start software" error message when trying to launch anything.

I've tried removing my "atmosphere", "bootloader" and "sept" folders and then adding the new atmos package for 1.3.1, followed by the sigpatches for 1.3.1/HOS14.1.0 (I was told they'd be exactly the same for 14.1.1). I'm launching using the newest fusee file.

So, what's the deal? Did Tinfoil get an update I don't know about? That's essentially the only link in the chain that I didn't update.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (May 30, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> I tend to agree and am finding flashy, bloated GUIs and themes with pretty much anything to be rather gauche, dated, and generally just unnecessary anymore.


But these GUIs are what give Nintendo consoles the charm. Minimalistic GUIs make the switch's home menu look like a crappy version of the Xbox dashboard and PS menu.


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (May 30, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 306714​
> Nintendo has put out a brand new system software update for the Nintendo Switch, if you can believe it. To the shock and amazement of all, the newly released official firmware version 14.1.1 does the oh so typical fare of adding some stability to the console. That's all as far as patch notes go, and SciresM already assured Atmosphere users that there shouldn't be any issues with loading the CFW, assuming you're up to date. A version 1.3.2 of Atmosphere should be out soon, according to the team, regardless, which will add some minor features and bug fixes.
> 
> Source: https://en-americas-support.nintend...tch-system-updates-and-change-history#current


----------

